# cm9 and wifi



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just upgraded to cm9 and need to know how to get wifi working. I went to settings wifi and my belkin router shows excellent strength and so I hit connect, but when I try the internet icon nothing happens. what should I do?


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Did it say connected or just "obtaining IP address". Did the WiFi icon appear in the taskbar next to the clock and if so was it grey or green?

You really didn't give us much to go on there....


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Stuart_f said:


> Did it say connected or just "obtaining IP address". Did the WiFi icon appear in the taskbar next to the clock and if so was it grey or green?
> 
> You really didn't give us much to go on there....


Sorry about that, I clicked next to the clock and it says no internet connection so I clicked on that. I then clicked on the wifi tab and it says it is on and my router has excellent strength. Next I clicked on my router and it says cancel/forget/connect so I click on connect but I still can't click on the browser and get a connection. Webos gets the internet, but I remember to only way to use cm7 to getthe internet was if I turned off Webos wifi 1st. I did not think I needed to do this with cm9. Also the wifi next to the clock is grey and not green.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Forget it, then connect and it should prompt for your password.


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Forget it, then connect and it should prompt for your password.


I already tried that and entered my password but still no internet. How do I know if I am connected?


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

bha19 said:


> I already tried that and entered my password but still no internet. How do I know if I am connected?


Nevermind I tried to tun off wifi and turn it back on and that seemed to correct the problem. Does Webos wifi have to be off for cm9 to work in wifi?


----------



## ballsrawls (Feb 16, 2012)

bha19 said:


> I already tried that and entered my password but still no internet. How do I know if I am connected?


This has worked great for me since I installed it:http://a.farproc.com/wifi-analyzer

It not only tells you the strength of the signal, but informs you as to heavy traffic on specific channels.
If your channel is crowded, change the channel to a less occupied one. It usually results in a much stronger signal for you.


----------



## jgsouthard (Feb 17, 2012)

bha19 said:


> This has worked great for me since I installed it:http://a.farproc.com/wifi-analyzer
> 
> It not only tells you the strength of the signal, but informs you as to heavy traffic on specific channels.
> If your channel is crowded, change the channel to a less occupied one. It usually results in a much stronger signal for you.


WiFi Analyzer is great -- I use it all the time on both my phone and my Touchpad. It is similar to inSSIDer for Windows, which I have on my laptop. As noted, these are great tools for determining clear channels and making sure you are connecting to the strongest available signal. They are also handy for determining the best location(s) to place wireless router(s) for maximum coverage in your home.

I've been following the WiFi woes on CM7/CM9 with some interest, but after running through most of the releases of both CM7 and CM9, I haven't had any significant problems with WiFi -- that is, until yesterday. WiFi just quit connecting to the Internet. Using WiFi Analyzer I could see the WiFi signals (radio was working), and it said I was Connected, but I couldn't get on the Internet at all.

I'm currently running the CM9 20120310 (March 10) nightly and Gapps 20120304, and WiFi worked fine for the first 24-36 hours after flashing, then just quit.

I tried all of the usual fixes - forget and re-connect, reboot Touchpad, reboot router, FXR WiFi Fix and Rescue app, change channel on router, delete caches and re-flash the ROM, etc. -- nothing worked.

What finally worked was to change the encryption on the router from WPA2 PSK AES to WPA2 PSK TKIP+AES (turning security off also worked). Apparently CM9, or at least this particular nightly, has difficulty with AES but works OK with TKIP. The odd thing is that it worked fine for weeks and then just quit altogether, without changing anything in the router setup.

I know others have suggested that the WiFi issues appear to be affected by router brand/configuration, and based on what I saw yesterday this does appear to be the case. Although of course all of my other wireless devices have had no WiFi problems at all, so I'm sure the routers are fine and the flakiness is in CM9 and/or Touchpad hardware.

I can't promise that this will help in all cases, but I'm passing it along just in case it helps someone else. Try turning off encryption (dangerous, of course) or changing encryption method to TKIP+AES.


----------



## ballsrawls (Feb 16, 2012)

jgsouthard said:


> What finally worked was to change the encryption on the router from WPA2 PSK AES to WPA2 PSK TKIP+AES (turning security off also worked). Apparently CM9, or at least this particular nightly, has difficulty with AES but works OK with TKIP. The odd thing is that it worked fine for weeks and then just quit altogether, without changing anything in the router setup.


Totally agree. I had exact same issue and remedy. It has constant 4 bars since. I just chalked it up to the nightly builds. Sometimes minor tweaks of code to fix one thing causes unexpected consequences for relatable functionalities.


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

ballsrawls said:


> Totally agree. I had exact same issue and remedy. It has constant 4 bars since. I just chalked it up to the nightly builds. Sometimes minor tweaks of code to fix one thing causes unexpected consequences for relatable functionalities.


I again have no wifi so how do i change belkin router? I went to the router set up page on the internet and went to security and my only choice is aes and here is what the help menu states "a. TKIP verses AES. WPA uses TKIP as the encryption method while WPA2 uses AES. AES is a new encryption technique based on 802.11i standard and is the only security method allowed when using 802.11n." I switch to wpa and still no tpik. I also read somewhere that webos touchpad prefers AES is this true with the latest version?


----------



## weta (Aug 25, 2011)

On CM9a2, I have flaky connection issues on both my home wifi and when connecting to my android cm7.1 phone's wifi hotspot, so I'm not convinced it's a router channel or encryption issue.
For me, the most reliable way of getting a connection seems to be turn off both Airplane Mode and WiFi, then turn on Airplane Mode, and then turn on WiFi. This usually results in a connection, but it sometimes still refuses even after switching modes off/on several attempts. In this case, deleting the /data/misc/wifi folder and rebooting usually fixes it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jgsouthard said:


> On CM9a2, I have flaky connection issues on both my home wifi and when connecting to my android cm7.1 phone's wifi hotspot, so I'm not convinced it's a router channel or encryption issue.
> For me, the most reliable way of getting a connection seems to be turn off both Airplane Mode and WiFi, then turn on Airplane Mode, and then turn on WiFi. This usually results in a connection, but it sometimes still refuses even after switching modes off/on several attempts. In this case, deleting the /data/misc/wifi folder and rebooting usually fixes it.


Here is a list of suggestions I have been compiling for several months. It's an individual issue which one is going to be the one that helps you out. The developers have acknowledged that the wifi drivers for the TouchPad are flakey. There are replacement drivers in testing, but it's up to them when they include them in the build.
Changing channels is what did it for me. Keep in mind, some folks never have wifi problems, others can't seem to get rid of them. Regarding encryption, pay particular attention to #3.

******************************************************** Paste ******************************************************

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to *WPA* and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area.
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got an cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
11. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------



## shogun565 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a super noob - how do i delete the data/misc/wifi folder?

<edit> didn't read above sorry


----------



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

For some reason the wifi in cm9 seems to be waaaaay better than in cm7. I was pleasantly surprised. In cm7 it couldn't even connect to any of my home networks (I have a 5Ghz and 2.4 Ghz network). Couldn't connect to either. It couldn't even detect the 5Ghz network and the 2.4 Ghz was always just stuck at obtaining IP address (while my SGS2 can connect to that). Now with cm9, it can detect my 5 Ghz network and connect to it instantly. Speeds are also good. Pretty good wifi and hopefully it stays that way in upcoming alphas.


----------

